# First fresh cut stones of 2010



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

And here is the link to some other photos
tombstone pictures by steveshauntedyard - Photobucket


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Lookin good, Steve!


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

oops I mean FIRST! not FIST in the title


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Awesome shapes!


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

I envy you for being able to obtain that thickness of styrofoam!! All I'm able to find is the 1/4" stuff.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Neat. Hot wire cut or otherwise?


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

The Archivist said:


> I envy you for being able to obtain that thickness of styrofoam!! All I'm able to find is the 1/4" stuff.


I feel ya. I am here in Texas and you can't get anything thicker than 3/4 inch at the Depot or Lowes. My neighbor found some huge blocks of foam on the curb in someones trash and brought them to me. She knew exactly what I would do with it. All my other stones I had to layer to get them thick.


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

corey872 said:


> Neat. Hot wire cut or otherwise?


Used my new hotwire table that I made last week. Sure makes it easy and quick. Did all these in just a few hours working off and on.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

You aren't wasting any time getting started.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

why waste time...only 286 days left:jol: Nice cuts, looking forward to the end result


----------



## Undertaker (Mar 22, 2006)

Looks great so far!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

steveshauntedyard said:


> I feel ya. I am here in Texas and you can't get anything thicker than 3/4 inch at the Depot or Lowes...


Beleive me it could be worse, you could live where its so cold you're looking for it just stuff down your pants in order to keep warm! Where you have to design your kids' costume to fit over a skidoo suit, Where you have to... 
I would trade all my thick styrofoam for a warm Halloween night!! 

Nice work! keep up the momemtum! I really like that you included some low wedge stones!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Okay, like, now I feel really behind in this whole Halloween prep thing:googly:

Having seen some of your other stones, these are going to look great when finished. Shoot,they look good now


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Nice stones  Can't wait to see them all finished up. Nice variety of shapes.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Great start!! Very cool shapes!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

love the shapes!!!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

awsome job be sure to post after shots


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

UPDATE

Here are 5 total I have finished. I don't think I like the vacancy one. Looks to cartoonish. I have 17 total to finish that I have already shaped but need epitaphs and other work.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Great shapes. I really like the low ground monuments. Looking forward to seeing them as they come to completion.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very nice shapes, colors are good too! Not that they NEED anything but are you considering a little moss? A hint of greenish/yellow would really pop on those babies!


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

IMU said:


> Very nice shapes, colors are good too! Not that they NEED anything but are you considering a little moss? A hint of greenish/yellow would really pop on those babies!


Yes I am going to try the dryer lint method. Been wanting to do it for some time now. Just found my bag of lint today. I am taking a break from the stones for now. Gonna work on some groundbreakers VooDooShrunkinheadstein style.


----------



## ubzest (Jul 1, 2008)

dryer lint method!! I guess I am gonna have to look that one up. nice work by the way.


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

ubzest said:


> dryer lint method!! I guess I am gonna have to look that one up. nice work by the way.


It is in the How to haunt your house book.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Hey your no slouch!!! Those look great! I like the "If you were dead you'd be home by now" stone the best, but they are all good.


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

You mentioned that you didn't like the vacancy T-stone. I would recommend lighting up the lettering with orange or red LEDs from the inside bottom so that the light seems to emanate from the ground.


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

The Archivist said:


> You mentioned that you didn't like the vacancy T-stone. I would recommend lighting up the lettering with orange or red LEDs from the inside bottom so that the light seems to emanate from the ground.


Thanks for the suggestion. My Cemetery sign is done in that way.


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

very nice shapes, and paint job on the stones, they look great! I need to look up the dryer lint method, not sure what that is.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

I really like the paint job on the stones. The base for Myra fits in really well with the shape. I've gotta get more bases for some of my stones. Great start to the haunt year!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Nice way to start the new year! Love the variety of shapes and I too like the low ground markers. You don't see many of those in home yard haunts.


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Here are some more finished stones from the ones I cut. I still need to add details to the first ones painted. The two I just finished I put moss on them. I think they turned out pretty good.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Nice work on the stones! I can get some of the thicker foam, but I prefer to cut out the thinner stuff and layer it so I can get a three dimensional effect. How do you get the skull on the stone so perfect?


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

howlin mad jack said:


> Nice work on the stones! I can get some of the thicker foam, but I prefer to cut out the thinner stuff and layer it so I can get a three dimensional effect. How do you get the skull on the stone so perfect?


I just printed a paper copy and traced it with a soldering iron.


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Nicely done. I especially like the textured background behind the skull.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

These are nice stones. You must have a large yard. I enjoyed reading them here. So I know they are going to be a good addition, you did some very nice work on them.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Great Job on the stones. I really like the tall one.


----------



## HauntDaddy (Apr 14, 2009)

Excellent job cant wait to see them done


----------



## Night Watchman (Aug 15, 2009)

How did you texture the background on the skull one? Did you use a dremel to carve out the rough section of it?
They are very good by the way!!!!!


----------

